
Are banks using ML to verify my signature? - nuane
I recently noticed that someone compromised my identity and opened a retail credit card with my information. Having worked in retail where I opened store credit cards, I know that employees don&#x27;t always reliably verify someone&#x27;s identity, and often times all someone needs is a social security number to open a fraudulent account.<p>But now, with modern Machine Learning applications, are banks deploying software to actually verify that someone&#x27;s signature is at least 80% legitimate? Or are there any startups&#x2F;projects&#x2F;organizations&#x2F;open-source projects anyone might know that are actively working on this?
======
Zekio
If ML was used on my signature I would never be able to use a bank, pretty
sure I've never written it remotely similar.

All I consider a Signature to be is like a confirmation, pretty much the same
as a checkbox or clicking an OK button, just in a more inconvenient form

~~~
nuane
This is what it's become. I just scribble a line mostly, because most
signatures are done on an electronic device (nothing beats good ol' pen and
paper). And this is how employees actually feel about a signature.

But when you open a credit card the employee is supposed to verify that the
signature matches the signature on your state-issued id, and a basic AI
program would only better enable the employee. Seems like such an obvious
solution to counter fraud too

~~~
icedchai
Credit card employees aren't verifying anything. All of my credit cards have
been opened remotely: online, and through the mail.

And I can count on one hand the time a merchant has actually checked my
signature against the credit card. And for charges under $50, most places
don't even ask for a signature.

Best to just get rid of the signature entirely and speed up the transaction.
It's pointless.

------
oferzelig
My previous bank took 4 samples of my signature when I opened an account. When
one of them was off, the software could tell that and I'd be asked to sign
again, until the computer had 4 "similar enough" signatures.

And then, in reality, I think it's only checked against when you someone
deposits a high amount check you've given them or when you do some other
substantial trnasactions.

------
icedchai
You must be kidding. Banks don't even look at your signature unless there's
some sort of dispute.

